# Lisa Leslie To Retire After 2009 Season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Three-time WNBA MVP and four-time Olympic gold medalist Lisa Leslie says she will retire after her 12th season with the Los Angeles Sparks.
> 
> The 36-year-old center announced her decision Wednesday in El Segundo, Calif., accompanied by her 19-month-old daughter and husband.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/wnba/news/story?id=3884316


----------

